# Größe intense tracer vp???



## 19chris84 (4. April 2012)

hi

und zwar hab ich eine frage zur größe des tracer vp. ich bin ca 174cm und hab eine 80er schrittlänge und schwanke im moment zwischen rahmengröße S und M.

ich such ein agiles und wendiges trailbike mit dem ich auch ziemlich viele sprünge mitnehmen kann. zudem sollte es auch noch für kleinere touren zu den spots taugen.

hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen

mfg chris


----------



## iRider (4. April 2012)

M. Du willst springen, also brauchst Du eine kurzen Vorbau. Bei 174 wird sich dann das Oberrohr beim S megakurz anfühlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 19chris84 (4. April 2012)

erstmal danke für die schnelle antwort. ich bin halt irgendwie hin und her gerissen. bin beide schon probegefahren und muss sagen das sich beide spitze fahren lassen.


----------



## geosnow (5. April 2012)

meine freundin 165cm hat das small t1 und ich 168cm das small t2. mit 174cm würde ich aber zum M tendieren. zudem fühlt sich das t1 "kürzer" an.


----------

